# Vos accessoires preferes pour PowerBook/IBook ...



## PommeQ (27 Septembre 2004)

Une petite revue de vos accessoires fetishs ... pour donner des idées aux autres !!!

Merci de votre contribution


----------



## kisco (27 Septembre 2004)

l'excellente housse second skin de tucano 

un ventilateur usb surtout utile en été...   

et encore l'adaptateur pour brancher le PowerBook à ta TV (miniDVI <-> SVideo)


----------



## Macounette (27 Septembre 2004)

Comme kisco, j'ai acheté une housse tucano second skin. Y'a pas mieux pour trimbaler mon iBook 14". Moins encombrant qu'un gros sac genre Crumpler... 

  Autre accessoire : Logitech® Cordless Optical Mouse for Notebooks


----------



## Onra (27 Septembre 2004)

Actuel possesseur d'une housse Tucano, je regrette amèrement ma housse Waterfield SleeveCase qui était bien plus efficace pour protéger mon précieux  :love:


----------



## Balooners (27 Septembre 2004)

Moi j'adore, La tasse à Café USB mais aussi la Brosse à dents USB


----------



## piro (27 Septembre 2004)

parmis les accesoires indispensable j ai la housse tucano basique 
et le sac crumpler crippy duck


----------



## drminou (27 Septembre 2004)

J'ai la housse tucano second skin pour mon Alu 15". C'est vraiment la meilleure housse que j'ai vue. D'autres font des housses néoprènes, mais elles sont moins collantes, plus épaisses, et evidemment moins sexy!
Je suis aussi très content de ma souris 3 boutons Genius MiniTraveller, couleur alu brossé!


----------



## PommeQ (27 Septembre 2004)

Perso, le portable n'est pas encore livre (applestore) que j'ai deja choisi cette housse ... je la trouve parfaitement adapté au coté nomade de mon "futur" (pas trop quand meme ...) PB12" !!!

Apres reste le choix de la couleur  

G vu aussi en accessoires une petite loupiotte USB ... qq'un en possede une ?
Est ce pratique ?


----------



## woulf (27 Septembre 2004)

Pour des questions de commodité actuelles, j'ai opté pour le Crumpler roll-o-notes, qui contient déjà une pochette à part pour mettre le petit alu dedans. Du coup, j'hésite à racheter une second skin tucano pour le 12' alors que je l'avais pour le 17'.

Autrement, comme accessoire, je ne me passe pas de mon cable ziplink pour relier le clié au portable, parce que même si la synchro en BT c'est hype, qu'est ce que ça rame, et puis contrairement au ziplink, ça ne recharge pas le clié 

Je rajouterai bien une borne airport express, mais je n'en aurai l'utilité qu'en me déplaçant ailleurs que boulot/maison ou j'ai chaque fois une borne airport...


----------



## goonie (27 Septembre 2004)

Perso pour l'I-book, une second skin Tucano, en attente pour le PB.
Une Logitech Mouseman traveler comme souris


----------



## Ash (27 Septembre 2004)

Pour mon p'tit Ibook 12', j'ai comme beaucoup d'entre vous choisi la housse Tucano second skin qui me convient parfaitement. J'ai également acheté une souris Genius mini traveler 400
Elle est minuscule et blanche comme mon Ibook :love:


----------



## vincmyl (27 Septembre 2004)

Moi c'est la souris BT Apple et mon iPod


----------



## Yip (27 Septembre 2004)

Je me suis acheté une Souris Bluetooth Mac Ally 

et avec j'ai eu gratos à l'Apple Expo un Buzz Ball, toujours chez Mac Ally..


Perso, j'avais vu ce truc, rigolé en me disant que je n'achèterai jamais ça, mais finalement c'est bien sympa, en rentrant de l'AE ça nous a permis de nous détendre un peu à l'hôtel. Je ne regrette pas du tout et si jamais il tombe en panne....   :affraid:


----------



## House M.D. (28 Septembre 2004)

Bah Tucano Second Skin pour Liddo et Ridd (PB 12" et 15"), iPod 3G 40 Go, Logitech Mouseman Traveller, Samsonite Le Mans, MicroVault 128Mo/lecteur MemoryStick, Kensington FlyFan, AirPort Express et pis... bah ça doit être tout


----------



## doojay (28 Septembre 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Pour des questions de commodité actuelles, j'ai opté pour le Crumpler roll-o-notes, qui contient déjà une pochette à part pour mettre le petit alu dedans. Du coup, j'hésite à racheter une second skin tucano pour le 12' alors que je l'avais pour le 17'.
> 
> Autrement, comme accessoire, je ne me passe pas de mon cable ziplink pour relier le clié au portable, parce que même si la synchro en BT c'est hype, qu'est ce que ça rame, et puis contrairement au ziplink, ça ne recharge pas le clié
> 
> Je rajouterai bien une borne airport express, mais je n'en aurai l'utilité qu'en me déplaçant ailleurs que boulot/maison ou j'ai chaque fois une borne airport...


pour ma part j'ai un crumpler "very busy man" pour mon 17" et j'avais acheté avant une tuscano, quand tu met le 17" dans la tuscano et que tu met l'ensemble dans le crumpler, cela rentre très difficilement. Sinon le seul accessoire que je prend parfois avec moi c'est une mini souris macally.


----------



## Onra (29 Septembre 2004)

'got a Crumpler Roll-O-Notes too   

Pour embellir le son de mon PowerBook je lui ai ajouté deux oreilles en forme de boule de chez HK : les Apple Pro Speaker  :love:


----------



## Amophis (29 Septembre 2004)

Mon sac Crumpler Roll'O'Note (que je trimballe partout) et sinon la housse Crumpler pour mon 15" qui le protège mieux que tout :love:


----------



## Oscar (29 Septembre 2004)

Avec mon PWB 15, j'ai pris le clavier et souris Apple Bluetooth, l'iCurve (pratique et gain de place pour ranger le clavier) et une sacoche Techair (AIRbag) très pratique aussi.


----------



## petitfuzzle (29 Septembre 2004)

pour moi les accessoires de mon powerbook sont un clavier et une souris bluetooth apple et un écran LG 19' 920P, pour le transformer en ordinateur de bureau !


----------



## PommeQ (29 Septembre 2004)

Je vais vous faire marrer ... g deja la housse Tucano ... mais j'attends mon PB12" qui arrive seulement vendredi


----------



## bibyfok (29 Septembre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais vous faire marrer ... g deja la housse Tucano ... mais j'attends mon PB12" qui arrive seulement vendredi


 Mdr moi aussi, j'ai ma housse pour mon alubook 15 mais pas l'ordi ^^ Vendredi ca va etre un beau jour pour beaucoup d'entre nous !


----------



## drminou (29 Septembre 2004)

Ah ouais, c'est tellement un plaisir d'entendre retentir la sonette et de voir un franc jeune homme, carton sous le bras annonçant "Bonjour, c'est TNT"


----------



## Caza (30 Septembre 2004)

Je vais être très original   

une housse Tucano
une souris BT 500 de Bluetake


----------



## chagregel (30 Septembre 2004)

[Mode j'me la pete]
PB 12 Pouce (POWWWWAAAAAAA   ) 1Ghz/80Go/512/SD
Sony 17" TFT
Ice Firewire 120 Go
Tuccano second skin
Clavier Apple Usb
Souris Microsoft optique sans fils
Wingman (bon celui la il est pas top :s )
HP 1350
Ixus V2
T610
[/ Mackie se la pête plus que moi    :mouais:     ]


----------



## logan1138 (30 Septembre 2004)

Oscar a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon PWB 15, j'ai pris le clavier et souris Apple Bluetooth, l'iCurve



idem.
je trouve cependant la souris moins 'top' que sa cousine avec fil, surtout en raison de son poids.

pour ce qui est du icurve, c'est vraiment l'accessoire indispensable surtout avec un portable qui vous rend l'écrant externe pas obligatoire...  pas contre gros abus question prix :mouais:

airport express est vraiment top moumoute, j'ai gagné de la qualité audio par rapport à mes bons vieux cables cinch!


----------



## Macounette (1 Octobre 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Pour mon p'tit Ibook 12', j'ai comme beaucoup d'entre vous choisi la housse Tucano second skin qui me convient parfaitement. J'ai également acheté une souris Genius mini traveler 400
> Elle est minuscule et blanche comme mon Ibook :love:


elle est très bien cette souris...  quelqu'un sait où la trouver en Suisse ?
je ne peux plus me servir de la Logitech, les touches sont trop dures...


----------



## TNK (1 Octobre 2004)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> une souris BT 500 de Bluetake


 où l'as tu achetée sans payer une fortune de frais de transport?  
Merci!


----------



## wewe (1 Octobre 2004)

pas original non plus pour moi :
 tucano pour mon ibook 14
 souris bluetooth bluetake
 icecube 120 Go firewire

 et pour mon futur alu 12, y'aura la même chose...

 on peut trouver la bluetake au PDASHOP à paris, dispo sur le site www.lepdashop.com
 elle est malheureusement vendu avec un dongle BT, pas très utile pour un alu...


----------



## Caza (1 Octobre 2004)

wewe a dit:
			
		

> on peut trouver la bluetake au PDASHOP à paris, dispo sur le site www.lepdashop.com elle est malheureusement vendu avec un dongle BT, pas très utile pour un alu...


Effectively...je ne l'ai trouvée qu'au PDAShop...


----------



## TNK (1 Octobre 2004)

wewe a dit:
			
		

> on peut trouver la bluetake au PDASHOP à paris, dispo sur le site www.lepdashop.com
> elle est malheureusement vendu avec un dongle BT, pas très utile pour un alu...


Pas trouvé sur le site   les menus de ce site semblent avoir été conçus par un spécialiste ADA, les mots clés "souris" ou "bluetake" ne donnent rien


----------



## Caza (1 Octobre 2004)

En effet  

Envoie leur un mail.


----------



## Kaneda (1 Octobre 2004)

Bon bah pour moi et mon ch'ti iBook 14", une housse Tucano Second Skin "Grey", LA souris Apple (filaire)  :love: et puis .... et puis ....  un iPod Mini Bleu  :love:  :love:  :love:    (d'ailleurs cette protection "Crystal Jacket"  pour ce Mini arrive très prochainement) 

Pour noël, opération : Airport eXpress


----------



## Macounette (1 Octobre 2004)

wewe a dit:
			
		

> pas original non plus pour moi :
> tucano pour mon ibook 14
> souris bluetooth bluetake
> icecube 120 Go firewire
> ...


salut oui-oui  et bienvenue sur MacGé 

sinon, personne ne sait, pour la souris ?


----------



## frantchoua (2 Octobre 2004)

jerho a dit:
			
		

> Une mini souris "Genius"  et une housse Tuscano pour mon iBook dans quelques jours..d'ailleurs,je souhaitais savoir si quelqu'un pouvait me conseiller pour l'achat d'un éventuel"Hub USB"?  ..



Hello, moi aussi je vais devoir m'acheter un hub USB pour mon Ti667, tu as trouvé qqch de bien ?


----------



## wewe (3 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> Pas trouvé sur le site   les menus de ce site semblent avoir été conçus par un spécialiste ADA, les mots clés "souris" ou "bluetake" ne donnent rien


  effectivement, la souris était dans la section bluetooth, visiblement elle a été retirée du catalogue...
 je sais pas si on en a déjà parlé quelque part, mais vous connaissez la macmice? un petit test de mon pote neo sur son blog right here.


----------



## mattthieu (3 Octobre 2004)

oui, la macmice semble super, mais ça ça calme :

Extrait de MacMice Bluetooth, la souris du Geek, par NeoAngel :
Avec des piles normales, j&#8217;ai pu tenir 6 jours à raison de 8 heures par jour. Avec des piles rechargeables, je ne tiens que 5 jours pour 8 heures par jour. C&#8217;est vraiment très bien, et ce sont des piles LR6 qui sont utilisées partout donc tout bénef car vous pourrez toujours en trouver où que vous soyez.
 
c'est pas possible de devoir penser aux piles plus d'une fois par semaine...


----------



## wewe (4 Octobre 2004)

je trouve le rapport prix/performances/esthétisme de la macmice très correct par rapport à une MX900 pas très jolie et hors de prix (mais certe performante et endurante). de toute façon c'est comme tout, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre, l'argent du beurre et le cul de la crémière...


----------



## mattthieu (4 Octobre 2004)

je ne crois pas être trop exigeant en espérant un peu plus. l'intellimouse microsoft que j'ai achetée il y a 6 mois, qui n'est pas bluetooth mais radio, tient 4 mois avec les mêmes piles!!!! (et sans bouton on/off, toujours en veille)

la technologie bluetooth ne doit pas encore être tout à fait au point, je ne savais pas qu'il y avait ce problème d'autonomie. je ne suis pas prêt de passer à cette technologie...


----------



## Balooners (4 Octobre 2004)

TNK a dit:
			
		

> où l'as tu achetée sans payer une fortune de frais de transport?
> Merci!


 A l'Apple Expo


----------



## Ash (7 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> elle est très bien cette souris...  quelqu'un sait où la trouver en Suisse ?
> je ne peux plus me servir de la Logitech, les touches sont trop dures...



Coucou Macounette
Non, je ne sais pas où la trouver en Suisse  . J'ai déjà eu beaucoup de mal à la trouver dans une Fnac à Paris parce qu'en fait la Fnac écoule son stock car Genius l'a remplacée par  le modèle 800 que tu peux trouver partout en bleu, rouge, noir et gris alu... mais pas en blanc et de plus elle est à 24,90 euros  . La Fnac vend toujours ses derniers modèles 400 en blanc sur son site internet  à 16,90 mais je ne sais pas quels sont les frais de ports pour la Suisse (sûrement chers). Si la couleur t'importe peu, tu devrais pouvoir facilement trouver la genius 800 en magasin style Fnac. A défaut de l'avoir en blanc, tu peux choisir la grise... et tu n'auras plus qu'à acheter un powerbook et un ipod mini alu pour aller avec


----------



## Macounette (7 Octobre 2004)

Merci Ash pour ta réponse... mais je l'aurais bien voulue en blanc moi  :love: 
Je vais voir avec la fnac ce que ça coûte pour me la faire envoyer en Suisse.
En attendant, tu peux me dire ce que ça vaut côté toucher ? les boutons de la souris sont-ils "souples" ou plutôt "durs" ?


----------



## bibyfok (9 Octobre 2004)

Moi j'ai une belle sacoche Second Skin et une Micro Souris a fil rétractable Targus pour mon beau AluBook 15


----------



## steph_uk (10 Octobre 2004)

BiByFoK a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une belle sacoche Second Skin et une Micro Souris a fil rétractable Targus pour mon beau AluBook 15



Je suis passe a Leicester aujourd'hui et je suis tombe sur un Apple Center par hazard.
La boutique etait assez bien equipee en accessoires Tucano et Crumpler, ca tombait bien, je cherchais une Second Skin. J'ai pu comparer la Second Skin et l'equivalent Crumpler (The Gimp) et franchement j'ai trouve la Crumpler de meilleure qualitee, et le neoprene plus epais. Les 2 models vont tout aussi bien comme un gant a mon PB 12".

http://www.crumpleronline.co.uk/Products.asp?ID=107

La tucano etait a £16 et la Crumpler a £19. La Crumpler Protegant mieux, j'ai opte pour ce dernier. Je l'ai eu avec des couleurs sympa aussi, donc j'en suis tres content.

Voila pour mes impressions, Pour moi la reference n'est plus la second skin, mais The Gimp.


----------



## danny92 (10 Octobre 2004)

Bonjour,

 J'en profite pour demander à ceux qui ont le crumpler si on peut laisser l'IB/PB tout le temps dedans, notamment en fonctionnement, mais :

 1. Est-ce que ça fait chauffer + ?
 2. Est-ce que ça n'obstrue pas la dissipation du ventilo ?
 3. On peut encore accéder au cd sans devoir lever l'IB/PB de sa sacoche ?

 Sinon comme accessoire préféré, l'adaptateur USB/Serial me rend de fiers services pour me reccorder à mes antiquités 
 Y'a aussi le protège clavier iSaver que j'ai acheté à l'apple expo, car en fait je ne fais que trimballer mon IB12" à droite et à gauche.


----------



## wewe (10 Octobre 2004)

danny92 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'en profite pour demander à ceux qui ont le crumpler si on peut laisser l'IB/PB tout le temps dedans, notamment en fonctionnement, mais :
> 
> ...


 1. non
 2. non
 3. non

 comment veux-tu que ton book chauffe alors qu'il est fermé? si fermé, il est en veille, donc plus d'activité, donc chauffe pas...


----------



## danny92 (10 Octobre 2004)

j'avais précisé en fonctionnement..
Fermé je me doute bien qu'il chauffe pas


----------



## bibyfok (11 Octobre 2004)

tu ne peux pas l'ouvrir dans la saccoche !


----------



## Ash (11 Octobre 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> En attendant, tu peux me dire ce que ça vaut côté toucher ? les boutons de la souris sont-ils "souples" ou plutôt "durs" ?


Je trouve les touches très souples. Comme je le disais dans mon premier post, elle me convient parfaitement mais dans mon entourage, certains la trouvent vraiment trop petite à l'utilisation, pas facile à tenir. Surtout si tu t'es habituée à ta Logitech. Je t'ai donc fait une photo de ma Genius mini à côté de la souris Logitech de taille "normale" qui est reliée à mon PC pour que tu te rendes compte de la taille qu'elle a par rapport à une souris classique surtout si tu n'en a pas vu en magasin, ça peut t'aider dans ton choix: 
http://tetedethon.free.fr/ibook/geniuslogitech.JPG 
Dernier détail: le cordon est plus mince (donc plus fragile) qu'un cordon classique et plus court  (environ 50/60cm).


----------



## Tuc Poc (11 Octobre 2004)

J'ai équipé mon Alubook 15" d'une jolie second skin Tucano ainsi que d'un iSkin pour mon sympathique clavier. Cependant je fais appel en vos connaissance concernant la souris.

Je vois qu'ici bon nombre de gens ont une souris Apple avec ou sans fil. Apres lecture du test sur Macgeneration j'aimerai savoir si la souris avec fil etait munie d'un capteur plus précis que la bluetooth, et savoir aussi si la filaire etait vraiment plus "reactive" que la sans fil. J'hesite encore pour l'achate de ma souris, un conseil etant le bienvenu!

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2004)

Ash a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve les touches très souples. Comme je le disais dans mon premier post, elle me convient parfaitement mais dans mon entourage, certains la trouvent vraiment trop petite à l'utilisation, pas facile à tenir. Surtout si tu t'es habituée à ta Logitech. Je t'ai donc fait une photo de ma Genius mini à côté de la souris Logitech de taille "normale" qui est reliée à mon PC pour que tu te rendes compte de la taille qu'elle a par rapport à une souris classique surtout si tu n'en a pas vu en magasin, ça peut t'aider dans ton choix:
> http://tetedethon.free.fr/ibook/geniuslogitech.JPG
> Dernier détail: le cordon est plus mince (donc plus fragile) qu'un cordon classique et plus court  (environ 50/60cm).


Excellent  merci beaucoup pour ces précisions !


----------



## PommeQ (15 Octobre 2004)

Avec mon PB, g une joli souris apple USB ... mais ...

Est ce que la roulette de vos souris fonctionne sur OSX et quid du bouton droit ?????

Desole


----------



## noz (15 Octobre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon PB, g une joli souris apple USB ... mais ...
> 
> Est ce que la roulette de vos souris fonctionne sur OSX et quid du bouton droit ?????
> 
> Desole



J'ai un trackball, avec bouton droit, tout est parfaitement reconnu par OSX. En filaire bien sûr.


----------



## Caza (15 Octobre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Avec mon PB, g une joli souris apple USB ... mais ...
> 
> Est ce que la roulette de vos souris fonctionne sur OSX et quid du bouton droit ?????
> 
> Desole


La roulette et le clic droit sont reconnus sans pb avec la mienne (une Bluetake en BT)


----------



## PommeQ (15 Octobre 2004)

marci ... mais le clic droit ... il vous ouvre un menu ?


----------



## Caza (15 Octobre 2004)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> marci ... mais le clic droit ... il vous ouvre un menu ?


Ben ... ya intérêt ! Un menu contextuel qui te permet, par ex. sous Safari, de choisir, en cliquant droit sur un lien, soit d'ouvrir une nouvelle fenêtre, soit un nouvel onglet ...


----------



## PommeQ (15 Octobre 2004)

ok merci bcp ... je m'en doutais mais ye voulais etre sure 
Je crois que je vais change de souris alors ...


----------



## TheraBylerm (17 Octobre 2004)

Rien d'extra-ordinaire non plus...
Mon p'tit PowerBook 15", mes deux DD respectivement de 120Go et 160Go monté en FireWire dans des boitiers alu ventilés PowerStar, ma caméra numérique...
J'attends ma second skin pour mon PB... héhéhé !!

Et je suis à la recherche d'une souris optique, sans fil -bluetooth intégré au PB, dc autant en profiter- et pas trop cher... peut être une idée ? Qu'est ce que valent les souris "Macmice" ?


----------



## dajay (18 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part, *Tucano Second Skin* et j'ai commandé hier soir un *iCurve*
On ajoute à ça un routeur Wifi *Linksys WRT54G* et un appareil photo numérique *Nikon Coolpix 3700* tout en alu.

Prochain achat, clavier, souris bluetooth, et enceintes wireless... Mais là je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir

Et juste après, CGP pour acheté le *Viewsonic 19" - VX912*...


----------



## PommeQ (18 Octobre 2004)

Pour ma part, je viens suite a vos divers posts d'acquerir une jolie souris Logitech Cordless Optical pour Notebooks.
Vraiment tres agreable de retrouver une roulette et accessoirement mon clic droit.
Mon majeur commencait a devenir tout rachitique faute d'exercice.

et un jour ... je craquerai pour un joli IPod mini ... un jour ... 

Merci a tous pour l'animation de ce fil !!!!


----------



## Joachim du Balay (18 Octobre 2004)

un accessoire intéressant, ce serait un chargeur (indépendant) et une 2e batterie, pour  avoir tjs une batterie pleine (c'est le comble d'être obligé d'avoir un fil à la patte, avec un portable, quand on est obligé de se mettre sur secteur)...

 il me semble bien qu'on en a parlé qq part, avec le lien où le trouver, mais je retrouve plus le topic...

 si qq'un s'en souvient...


----------



## PommeQ (2 Janvier 2005)

des nouvelles de vos accessoires fétiches ????


----------



## fabulousfab (2 Janvier 2005)

Mon index (sur le trackpad) et mon pouce (pour cliquer)  

Plus sérieusement, ça me suffit réellement et me permet de conserver l'atout majeur de mon portable : sa portabilité !


----------



## Trente-Trois (3 Janvier 2005)

Salut, 
Alors pour moi: mon iCurve, mon aluIce, mon clavier et ma souris additionels. Pour le moment, il reste principalement sur mon bureau.


----------



## vincmyl (3 Janvier 2005)

Futur accessoire pour mon mini, le dock


----------



## PommeQ (16 Janvier 2005)

bah rien de plus ... pour l'instant !


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Mon prochain sera iClean pour nettoyer l'écran


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mon prochain sera iClean pour nettoyer l'écran


J'aimerai bien savoir ce que ca vaut....tiens moi au courant,a moins que quelqu'un l'ai essaye?

Mon prochain accessoire.....hum!
Un Bô graveur de dvd Lacie (le modele Porsche tout plat.....)

Mais sinon j'aurais tendance a plutot privilegier le software (Ilfe05....?,Tiger.....hum...)


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Je pense que c'est un bon produit, je n'ai pas d'écho


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2005)

Si jamais tu l'achetes tiens moi au courant.

Mon accesoire fetiche....indemiablement mon Ipod mini ta sa house MCA.....


----------



## MiB42 (16 Janvier 2005)

Pour mon iBook G4 1 GHz 512 AE, j'ai opté :
- souris Logitech V500 ( USB, optique sans fil, avec une pochette de rangement très pratique )
- enceintes 2.1 JBL creatures 2 blaches ( bien sûr  )
- hub USB D-Link ( pour le graveur DVD externe dans son boîtier blanc, un disque Maxtor OneTouch de 120 Go, le dock Palm Zire 71, un lecteur de mémoire pour APN, un scanner Epson 1240u )
- un indispensable iPod G4 20 Go
- un APN Nikon coolpix 3700
- les impressions se font via les imprimantes partagées du PC ( une laser HP4 et une HP 950c )

Bref, QUE du bonheur !!!


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Oui je possède aussi un F601 zoom


----------



## Jc Milhet (16 Janvier 2005)

oui,j'ai aussi un Sony F-717 qui fait de super photo,surtout depuis que j'y est rajoute des lentilles neutre et anti-uv et sutout un teleobjectif.......

La souris apple wireless et aussi tres agreable.....

et surtout l'itrip de mon ipod....ca c'est un bon produit.
il y a aussi l'isight.
pfff trop d'accessoire.


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi souris sans fil


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2005)

J'avais oublié. Je me suis doté d'un Maxtor II 300Go et d'un Archos GMini XS200 (j'en suis tres tres content ... desole l'ipod ;-)

et puis comme vous l'avez vu dans ma signature, passionné de photos, g un Canon EOS 10D avec tout ce qui va avec !


----------



## Macounette (17 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que c'est un bon produit, je n'ai pas d'écho


 Je l'ai acheté, je l'utilise surtout avec l'iPod.
 Il est très bien pour nettoyer les surfaces polies (métal ou plastique) de l'iBook ou de l'iPod... par contre à éviter sur les boutons, claviers ou dalles tactiles !


----------



## mattthieu (17 Janvier 2005)

j'ai aussi pris une souris logitech V500, elle est très bien, petite, facile à transporter avec sa housse (et on range le dongle usb dans la souris) et le bouton tactile remplaçant la molette est vraiment génial, mieux qu'une molette en fait...


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

c'est bizarre vous considerez l'apn comme accessoire pour votre portable vous ? 


 parce qu'on peut aller tres loin comme ca si on prend en compte le bureau ikea et la lavalamp...


----------



## PommeQ (17 Janvier 2005)

Exact ... de plus moi aussi je l'ai l'accessoire Bureau Ikéa ... et je me rends compte que je possede un accessoire pour mon PB un peu particulier ... MOI


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Janvier 2005)

calvin a dit:
			
		

> c'est bizarre vous considerez l'apn comme accessoire pour votre portable vous ?
> 
> 
> parce qu'on peut aller tres loin comme ca si on prend en compte le bureau ikea et la lavalamp...



c'est tout a fait juste.......d'ailleur j'ai un super calepin rodia tout orange avec un bô stylo bic original orange qui va avec......
tres pratique pour les notes manuscrites.......


----------



## calvin (17 Janvier 2005)

lol

  tu as bien raison garaa 

  le bic est le meilleur ami du mac (bic mac)


----------



## Virpeen (18 Janvier 2005)

Pour ma part, outre la classique Tucano... mon iBook G4 est équipé d'un slip... Oui ! Il est jaune (ça lui va bien au teint) et me direz-vous, j'ai bien équipé mon iPod photo d'une chaussette... alors pourquoi pas un slip pour mon iBook ? En fait, les fans de la marque Crumpler l'auront compris : il s'agit du "Slip" de la-dite marque. C'est un morceau de tissu en fibre qui se pose sur le clavier (les dimensions sont nickel) et qui empêche de marquer l'écran... 

Bon, ok, c'est plus fashion qu'autre chose ! D'autant plus que j'ai opté pour la protection du clavier signée iSkin (le sur-clavier en silicone), qui est très efficace. Plus de poussière ou autres ennemis qui viennent nicher sous les touches et surout le cliqueti du clavier lorsqu'on écrit est considérablement étouffé. Se servir du clavier deviet un vrai bonheur car on le croirait plus souple...

Et pour transporter le tout, j'ai craqué pour un sac à dos Crumpler (le Sheep Scarer... D'ailleurs, j'en ai un à vendre, tout neuf, jamais servi... offert à Noël. Je sais, je sais : ce n'est pas bien de vouloir revendre ses cadeaux!). Il est très pratique et pas encombrant du tout...

Bref, toute la MacFamille est habillée pour l'hiver !


----------



## vincmyl (18 Janvier 2005)

Les sacs Crumpler sont bien c'est clair


----------



## Jc Milhet (18 Janvier 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, outre la classique Tucano... mon iBook G4 est équipé d'un slip... Oui ! Il est jaune (ça lui va bien au teint) et me direz-vous, j'ai bien équipé mon iPod photo d'une chaussette... alors pourquoi pas un slip pour mon iBook ? En fait, les fans de la marque Crumpler l'auront compris : il s'agit du "Slip" de la-dite marque. C'est un morceau de tissu en fibre qui se pose sur le clavier (les dimensions sont nickel) et qui empêche de marquer l'écran...
> ...
> Bref, toute la MacFamille est habillée pour l'hiver !



Pareil,j'ai une tucano,classique mais indispensable.
Quand au slip de clumper,si quelqu'un le trouve en 12" qu'il me tienne au courant...
Je n'ai helas pas encore trouve de revendeur ayant ce modele en magasin...outre la 14",je n'ai jamais vu de the slip.....c'est dommage c'est vraiment excellent.


----------



## Virpeen (19 Janvier 2005)

Si, si, il existe bel et bien ! On peut le trouver sur le site de Crumpler (www.crumplereurope.com) et il est de couleur orange. Il s'adapte bien sur l'iBook 12" (je le sais car ma moitié en possède un) mais je pense qu'il faut le laver un coup avant de l'utiliser car il peut laisser quelques traces orangées (en tout cas, il en laisse sur l'iSkin du clavier, mais ça part au lavage).

C'est vrai que c'est excellent (un peu superflu... mais ne seraient-ce pas les plus belles choses les plus superflues ?) et ça peut servir de tapis de souris...(comme quoi, il a une utilité !)

Bref, les accessoires Crumpler sont hyper cool et de super qualité (les sacs sont garantis à vie, il faut le savoir...).


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Janvier 2005)

Merci,pour l'adresse mais ta copine l'a achete là???
Si ce n'est le cas je te remercierai de m'envoye l'adresse d'un revendeur....mon mail.
car chaque fois que j'en trouve un voila ce que ca  donne 
....Mais merci quand meme.


----------



## Fogi (19 Janvier 2005)

Ben moi, je fais dans l'originalité absolue avec une souris blanche...(La Promouse Apple, finalement pas si grosse que ça mais avec le fil un poil trop court à mon gout...)
des écouteurs Philips ...blancs, bientôt des JBL Duet...blanches... 

janvier, c'est pas le mois du blanc ?


----------



## Virpeen (19 Janvier 2005)

Nous, on achète tous nos accessoires Crumpler sur leur site (et puis on en a à la pelle, maintenant ! D'ailleurs, je rappelle que j'ai toujours un Sheep Scarer jamais servi à vendre. Contactez-moi!). Ils sont rapides et le site européen est même mieux fourni que les autres. On trouve tout (et même des chaussettes - des vraies!-, des T-Shirts, des bonnets... Quand on parle de l'hiver...) !

Je sais aussi qu'il existe un magasin à Paris (35 rue de Richelieu dans le 1er mais je n'y suis jamais allée). En tout cas, leur site vaut le détour, rien que pour le design et l'esprit décalé...

Pour ma part, à chaque fois que j'y fais un tour, j'ai toujours envie d'acheter quelque chose. En passant, leur sacs pour matériel photo sont aussi très bien (mais ça, c'est dans un autre forum). Bref, chez Crumpler, tout est bon !


----------



## ricchy (19 Janvier 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite revue de vos accessoires fetishs ... pour donner des idées aux autres !!!



Un écran Lacie 19" - souris logitech Mx 500 - DD extrerne Lacie 160Go - tablette graphique Wacom - une feuille de bounty pour protéger l'écran - hub USB.
Entre autre.


----------



## canardo (19 Janvier 2005)

pour faire original, mon PB aime bien :

iPod 20Go
SE T630
DD FW800 AluIce 250Go (trop classe l'alu...:love: )
EyeTV 200 (peinture alu sur plastoche qui se raye !!! )


----------



## Onra (19 Janvier 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Nous, on achète tous nos accessoires Crumpler sur leursite (...). Ils sont rapides et le site européen est même mieux fournique les autres.



T'es sûr qu'ils ont un site européen ?

:mouais:


----------



## Virpeen (19 Janvier 2005)

Ben oui : www.crumplereurope.com... Ils ont aussi un site en Australie et un autre aux USA. Le site européen est géré apparemment depuis l'Allemagne... et les prix sont bien en euros


----------



## Jc Milhet (19 Janvier 2005)

Bon,ben merci Virpeen,j'ai commande mon slip (mon qui prefere les calecons......)
Merci pour l'adresse...

D'ailleur je l'ai deja dit que j'avais une isgiht,parce que ça c'est de la webcam....waow.


----------



## PommeQ (19 Janvier 2005)

Vous me conseillez quel bag pour mon PB12"+alim+souris+archos ?????? chez crumpler evidemment


----------



## PommeQ (6 Février 2005)

Ma copine va acheter une Souris Logitech V500 ... qu'en pensent les possesseurs ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## chupastar (6 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Vous me conseillez quel bag pour mon PB12"+alim+souris+archos ?????? chez crumpler evidemment



Ben je met mon iBook 12", sa sourie, mes deux iPod (un mini et un 4G), une clé USB dans le WeeBee de Crumpler. Et il reste évidement un peu de place.


----------



## msdosfolies (6 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> ok merci bcp ... je m'en doutais mais ye voulais etre sure
> Je crois que je vais change de souris alors ...


 

c'est sur , moi ça a changé ma vie , de retrouver le plaisir du clic droit "copier coller " et ça ouvre plein d'option comme sous windows .
la roulette en plus , tout marche , j'ai remisé pour toujours ma souris apple qui meme si elle est belle ne marche qu'a 30 pour cent .

faut dire que quand on est habitué au pc c'est un peu un handicap cette souris à 1 clic .


----------



## Amophis (6 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ma copine va acheter une Souris Logitech V500 ... qu'en pensent les possesseurs ?
> Merci d'avance



Comme celle là???? 

C'est le top, je l'ai depuis une semaine, et elle est geniale. J'ai testé 5 souris avant celle là, mais à part son prix (69¤... voir 52¤ chez Cdiscount), c'est un sans faute. Par contre il faut trouver ses réglage pour la molette tactile mais sinon, adopté


----------



## Amophis (6 Février 2005)

Virpeen a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui : www.crumplereurope.com... Ils ont aussi un site en Australie et un autre aux USA. Le site européen est géré apparemment depuis l'Allemagne... et les prix sont bien en euros




Il y a une boutique sur Paris 35 rue de Richelieu Paris 1er et puis bientôt un site en ligne en France 

Crumpler POOOWWWWAAAHHHHH  !!!!!!!!    :rose:


----------



## vincmyl (6 Février 2005)

C'est clair que ce déchire CRUMPLER et les prix aussi mais bon il y a la qualité


----------



## Caster (7 Février 2005)

finalement ... après avoir parcouru ce thread ... il y a bien peu d'accessoires ...


----------



## PommeQ (7 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> finalement ... après avoir parcouru ce thread ... il y a bien peu d'accessoires ...



C une question de point de vue


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2005)

Un récapitulatif de (presque) tous les accessoires pour PORTABLES de ce thread...

*Housses et protection* 
Tucano 
Waterfield 
Crumpler 
iSaver 

*Divers USB* 
Ventilateur USB 
Tasse à café ! 
Brosse à dent 
Massage 

*Connectique* 
Adaptateur VGA 
Dongle USB Bluetooth 

*Souris* 
Logitech 
Genius mini traveller 
OptiMicro Macally 
Bluetake 
Logitech V500 

*Audio* 
Enceintes JBL 

*Accessoires Apple* 
Clavier 
Souris 
iSight 
Airport Express
iCurve


----------



## PommeQ (7 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Un récapitulatif de (presque) tous les accessoires pour PORTABLES de ce thread...
> 
> *Housses et protection*
> Tucano
> ...




Merci Zyrol le courage me manquait !!!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (7 Février 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> *Accessoires Apple*
> Clavier
> Souris
> iSight
> ...



voila,je viens de modifier les liens ci-dessus car il semblait ne pas fonctionner....
pour info, l'icurve c'est Griffin qui le produit.....

Si malgre mes modif les liens restait incorrect l'apple store c'est ICI et google LA  


ps:je sais, la souris, j'ai mis la bluetooth...mais bon....
et j'ai remplace airport express par airport ....pfff...zete raleur....   



ces liens sont bon....cependant pour acheter sur l'apple store,vous pouvez passer par le bandeau du forum....vous ca ne vous change rien mais les admins y touchent une com....
Et ....comme sans admin pas de forum....


----------



## Balooners (7 Février 2005)

En fait, du fait que l'Apple Store soit en Webobject, tes liens vont être valables pendant un cerain temps, quelques heures, puis après faudra refaire  Aller hop au boulot


----------



## Zyrol (7 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> En fait, du fait que l'Apple Store soit en Webobject, tes liens vont être valables pendant un cerain temps, quelques heures, puis après faudra refaire  Aller hop au boulot



Zut.... En meme temps.. tout le monde connait l'appleStore pour les accessoires ibook/PowerBook !!


----------



## mattthieu (8 Février 2005)

pour en revenir à la souris logitech V500, je la conseille aussi. je l'ai depuis 3 semaines, et c'est la plus chouette souris que j'aie eu jusqu'ici.

elle est belle, petite et pratique avec sa housse, le bouton tactile est beaucoup mieux qu'une molette (j'espère d'ailleurs que les autres marques vont y passer), l'autonomie à l'air bien.

et elle frime, tout le monde la trouve super...


----------



## PommeQ (20 Février 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> pour en revenir à la souris logitech V500, je la conseille aussi. je l'ai depuis 3 semaines, et c'est la plus chouette souris que j'aie eu jusqu'ici.
> 
> elle est belle, petite et pratique avec sa housse, le bouton tactile est beaucoup mieux qu'une molette (j'espère d'ailleurs que les autres marques vont y passer), l'autonomie à l'air bien.
> 
> et elle frime, tout le monde la trouve super...



Je l'ai depuis 1 semaine et elle est trop mimi ... la grande classe ... le systeme de "roulette" sans roulette est tres sympa mais merite une petite prise en main


----------



## vergeture (20 Février 2005)

J'ai un irispen et c'est vraiment super pour ne pas tout retaper.


----------



## Pyranhaben (21 Février 2005)

J'ai vu personne en parler, quelqu'un a t'il eu des échos de l'iBreeze de Macmice en vente sur Macway?

iBreeze chez Macway 

Et sinon je me laisserai bien tenter par la V500 mais seulement deux choses me gènent:
-la molette, est-elle pratique pour les jeux???
-le non bluetooth càd obligé d'avoir le petit dongle usb de branché 

Sinon, possesseurs d'un Powerbook depuis avant hier mes accessoires sont une souris logitech traveler celle en alu brossé (mais qui m'embête avec son fil   ), des enceintes JBL créature 2.1 alu of course, mes écouteurs blancs de mon iPod. Et bientôt le sac The BAG de be-ez (visible sur l'Apple store et en test dans la rubrique labo)

Voilà @+


----------



## MacMadam (21 Février 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'adore, La tasse à Café USB mais aussi la Brosse à dents USB


:affraid::affraid::affraid:


----------



## vincmyl (21 Février 2005)

Mon prochain accessoire sera le iLap de chez Macway


----------



## rdemonie (21 Février 2005)

ou est ce qui  y a moyen de commander le *iSaver* pour la Belgique


----------



## Pyranhaben (21 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mon prochain accessoire sera le iLap de chez Macway



Tu nous diras tes appréciations quand tu l'auras j'espère . Moi ce qui me gêne avec lui c'est le gros machin en mousse noir c'est plutôt bof côté look . J'hésite vraiment à m'acheter le iBreeze mais je n'ai eu aucun écho sur lui (bruit performances???). Donc j'attend 

Toute façon la priorité est au sac mais là je suis sûr de mon choix (The Bag)


----------



## Jc Milhet (21 Février 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> ou est ce qui  y a moyen de commander le *iSaver* pour la Belgique



Tiens, je ne connaissais pas le Osaver mais par contre c'est la meme chose (en plus terne...) que le The slip

Alors voila.....


----------



## vincmyl (21 Février 2005)

Moi ca me derrange pas le truc en mousse noir, faut voir sur place comment il est


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

En complement de mon PBook et de mon equipement photo actuel, je viens de commander un joli Ixus 30 qui prendra place prés de mon lulu et s'y accordera parfaitement


----------



## PommeQ (21 Février 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> En complement de mon PBook et de mon equipement photo actuel, je viens de commander un joli Ixus 30 qui prendra place prés de mon lulu et s'y accordera parfaitement



_Bon ok ... je suis limite avec la notion d'accessoire du sujet de départ !!!!_


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

Je suis curieux de savoir où trouver le Isaver, une coquetterrie qui me ferait plaisir... et puis de la même maison que le Ilap je vois un repose-poignets pour le clavier assez sympa.

mais voyez plutôt


----------



## pixelemon (21 Février 2005)

le voici


----------



## rdemonie (22 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, je ne connaissais pas le Osaver mais par contre c'est la meme chose (en plus terne...) que le The slip
> 
> Alors voila.....


 
Oui sauf qu'il ne sert pas a netoyer l'ecran et qui coute presque le triple


----------



## Jc Milhet (22 Février 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Oui sauf qu'il ne sert pas a netoyer l'ecran et qui coute presque le triple



si,si, il sert aussi a nettoyer l'ecran et en deplacement c'est un excellent tapis de souris.....
(et je ne parle pas de sote esthetique...)

Mais pour le prix c'est bien vrai....


----------



## chnoub (22 Février 2005)

j'viens d'acheter une souris sympa sur ebay: Stowaway travel mouse de think outside
bluetooth, toute pitite... mais noire!


----------



## julk (4 Mars 2005)

J'ai reçu mon powerbook hier  et je suis super heureux , il est beau , il a pas de pixel mort et il marche super bien!!!
J'ai comme accésoire , la classique housse tucano second skin , un sac a dos Axio Black Fuse , le slip de crumple , et j'attend ma macmice BT... :love: je suis heureux!!!


----------



## julk (5 Mars 2005)

en parlant du slip de crumpler , savez vous comment virer les plis?les plis dus a la petite taille de l'emballage?
Merci


----------



## languedoc (5 Mars 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu personne en parler, quelqu'un a t'il eu des échos de l'iBreeze de Macmice en vente sur Macway?
> iBreeze chez Macway
> Voilà @+



Garde-t-en bien, j'en ai une et je la trouve super bruyante. Les deux ventilos sont de la camelote. Je viens de commander un Antec pour glisser sous mon PB 17, même s'il est plus grand que cet accessoire.


----------



## languedoc (5 Mars 2005)

Eh bien, moi pour ne pas faire comme tout le monde     j'ai acheté un Brenthaven avec l'étui intérieur, mon PB est bien au chaud


----------



## Pyranhaben (5 Mars 2005)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> Garde-t-en bien, j'en ai une et je la trouve super bruyante. Les deux ventilos sont de la camelote. Je viens de commander un Antec pour glisser sous mon PB 17, même s'il est plus grand que cet accessoire.



Ah ben merci de me dire ça, je comptais surement en achetais un. Dommage pourtant le concept paraissait bien . ça leur aurait couté quoi de mettre deux meilleurs ventilos  

Ben je crois que je vais me fabriquer moi même ibreeze like


----------



## PommeQ (5 Mars 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben merci de me dire ça, je comptais surement en achetais un. Dommage pourtant le concept paraissait bien . ça leur aurait couté quoi de mettre deux meilleurs ventilos
> 
> Ben je crois que je vais me fabriquer moi même ibreeze like



Une belle plaque d'alu, des ventilos sur "coussin d'huile" ... et un peu de courage !!!!
On attends les photos de la realisation


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

Tiens, je viens d'acheter un Iflex pour mon isight, super pratique.....

ps: pour le slip, tu le laves a froid , mets un t-shirt dessus et le repasses avec une temperature pas trop elevée et voila, il sera comme neuf..... 


pps: Languedoc, tu devrais aller faire un tour sur ce fil


----------



## superpasteque (6 Mars 2005)

Je pensais ne jamais rien mettre dans ce sujet , mais cette après midi j'ai fait une découverte ravissante. J'ai acheter chez baboo ( vous connaissez? Hallucinant non?) une petite led usb qui eclaire mon clavier de mon petit ibook (je sais messieurs les powerbook... arretez la frime avec votre clavier retroéclairé). Pour combien, pas 10 mais pour 1,99 euro. Et bien c'est bien utile pour vous écrire dans l'obscurité de mon lit. Donc voila un petit achat malin, pour un accessoire qui bien qu'il me paraissait inutile, va me devenir indispensable, comme toujours!


----------



## julk (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> ps: pour le slip, tu le laves a froid , mets un t-shirt dessus et le repasses avec une temperature pas trop elevée et voila, il sera comme neuf.....



Super ! merci je cours allumer mon fer a repasser! 

Recement ajouté a mes accessoires : un cadena à portable kensigton  et un lampe USB sur flexible de la même marque...


----------



## rdemonie (6 Mars 2005)

Pour accompagner mon pb 15" j'ai bein sur comme la plupart la housse second skin tucano,

et j'ai aussi achetter la souris Logitech "Notebook Optical Mouse Plus":
http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/BE/FR,CRID=2146,CONTENTID=8142

sinon l'autre jour j'avais mis dans mon sac mon pb ainsi que pas mal de cours et je me suis renduis compte a l'ouverture qu'il y  avais des traces de mon clavier sur l'ecran donc je compte bien prendre la slip, puisque le Isaver est introuvable.

Est ce qui y a un autre moyen d'acheter le slip que sur le site officiel de crumpler, je suis de bruxelles?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> Est ce qui y a un autre moyen d'acheter le slip que sur le site officiel de crumpler, je suis de bruxelles?



pour le slip, va voir ici 

et comme ma housse tucano ne me plaisait pas trop (esthetiquement) je l'ai remplacé par un gimp de chez Crumpler aussi.....;


----------



## Caster (6 Mars 2005)

j'ai vu tous les sacs que vous arborez, ils sont très beaux, mais ne correspondent pas à ce que je cherche. Existe-il des sacs (sacoches ) adaptés aux portables, mais qui soient moins sportswear ?


----------



## pixelemon (6 Mars 2005)

mon choix, excellent produit pour mon alu15'


----------



## Freelancer (6 Mars 2005)

pixelemon a dit:
			
		

> mon choix, excellent produit pour mon alu15'





			
				applestore a dit:
			
		

> La sacoche Sling Pack vous apporte style et fraîcheur dans  toutes circonstances.


    

Apple store fabrique donc des sling pour portable.    
je croyais cet accessoire limité aux backrooms. Quel génie, ce steve  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## rdemonie (6 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> pour le slip, va voir ici



La fnac de france veux pas faire des livraisons pour la belgique pour le slip!
quelqu'un a une autre idee pour la achetter le slip?


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> La fnac de france veux pas faire des livraisons pour la belgique pour le slip!
> quelqu'un a une autre idee pour la achetter le slip?



Mince, je savais pas.....
alors du coup, je n'ai aucune idee...


----------



## rdemonie (6 Mars 2005)

pas garve


----------



## Jc Milhet (6 Mars 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> pas garve



il te reste plus que le site crumpler allemagne....


----------



## Pyranhaben (7 Mars 2005)

Voilà j'ai commandé le Bag 12" sur l'Apple Store. Il devrait arriver d'ici la fin de la semaine. Je vous en dirai des nouvelles


----------



## PommeQ (7 Mars 2005)

Je vois que le fil continue sa petite vie ...

Moi je vais essayer un accessoire un peu particulier : le SAV d'Apple 

Bonne nuitée a tous


----------



## Bat-Mac (9 Mars 2005)

languedoc a dit:
			
		

> Garde-t-en bien, j'en ai une et je la trouve super bruyante. Les deux ventilos sont de la camelote. Je viens de commander un Antec pour glisser sous mon PB 17, même s'il est plus grand que cet accessoire.



Je reviens sur le sujet, parce que j'étais chez Surcouf ce matin (j'habite juste derrière, il faut dire...) et j'ai vu le Notebook Cooler.
mais le vendeur m'a dit que pour les PowerBook, il n'était pas adapté car aspirant l'air... or l'évacuation de l'air ne se fait pas exactement par le dessous pour les PB. Il conseillait plutôt un autre refroidisseur (dont j'ai oublié la marque...) qui ventilait vers le haut et était plus efficace avec un PB.
Ca vous dit quelque chose ?


----------



## Bat-Mac (9 Mars 2005)

... et tant que j'y suis, une suggestion pour une souris optique ASSEZ GRANDE (j'ai de grandes paluches...   ) mais bluetooth ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> ... et tant que j'y suis, une suggestion pour une souris optique ASSEZ GRANDE (j'ai de grandes paluches...   ) mais bluetooth ?



plus grande que l'apple wireless bt?


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> plus grande que l'apple wireless bt?



Eh ben... c'est surtout que j'aimerais le clic de droite (dont elle est dépourvue) parce que j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser une grande souris Logitech qui est vraiment très bien.
Mais tant qu'à prendre une "wireless" pour mon PowerBook, autant qu'elle soit bluetooth.

Alors, à part la souris Apple et la Macmice, qu'est-ce qui reste ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2005)

Bat-Mac a dit:
			
		

> Eh ben... c'est surtout que j'aimerais le clic de droite (dont elle est dépourvue) parce que j'ai pris l'habitude d'utiliser une grande souris Logitech qui est vraiment très bien.
> Mais tant qu'à prendre une "wireless" pour mon PowerBook, autant qu'elle soit bluetooth.
> 
> Alors, à part la souris Apple et la Macmice, qu'est-ce qui reste ?


Ben... toutes !
La grande majorité des souris USB actuellement disponibles sur le marché fonctionnent sur Mac.
Pour ma part j'ai pris une Intellimouse Optical, existe aussi en bluetooth (mais là j'aime pas trop le look). Ta Logitech doit aussi être compatible d'ailleurs.


----------



## Bat-Mac (10 Mars 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Ben... toutes !
> La grande majorité des souris USB actuellement disponibles sur le marché fonctionnent sur Mac.
> Pour ma part j'ai pris une Intellimouse Optical, existe aussi en bluetooth (mais là j'aime pas trop le look). Ta Logitech doit aussi être compatible d'ailleurs.



Finalement j'ai repris une Logitech sans fil en USB. (sur ma station de bureau, la présence de fil n'a pas d'importance... mais c'est une autre histoire avec un PB !)
Du bon matos et très fiable, d'autant plus que Logitech fabriquait autrefois POUR Apple !

Pour en revenir aux refroidisseurs pour portables ("Notebook coolers"), j'ai revu tout-à-l'heure le vendeur chez Surcouf, qui me redisait que pour un Powerbook, la version Antec n'était pas forcément recommandée, en raison du principe d'évacuation d'air des PB.
Il recommandait ça :






Quelqu'un d'autre aurait des lumières à ce sujet ?
Faudra y songer AVANT le retour de la canicule...


----------



## toys (11 Mars 2005)

mon accessoire fetiche c'est ma lite lite (lumiere) usb quand tu taf dans le noir ou quoi que ce soit 
le mac dans la saccoche la lite lite qui resort par la fermeture fait une tres bone lampe torche aussi


----------



## Pyranhaben (11 Mars 2005)

Je viens de recevoir mon "the bag" 12". Superbe . Je le conseille à tous surtout que son aspect sac de classe en fait un sac banal et pas un sac "j'ai un portable volez le moi"


----------



## chagregel (11 Mars 2005)

Aller z'ou pour les accessoires, le tout sur un 15 pouces combo tout neuf :love:

-ecran TFT 17 pouces Sony
-Clavier Apple origine G4 AGP (transparent et touvhes noires)
-Souris M$ Wireless optical (optique sans fil  )
-HD Macway Ice 120 Go FireWire
-HD LaCie Porsche portable 40 Go FW et USB 2
-iPod 3G 20 Go
-Combiné Imprmante/Scanner/lecteur de cartes HP
-Ixus V²
-Tuccano second Skin
-Borne Airport Express
-Divers (Joystick, Clefs USB...)

Je vais me séparer de l'ecran/ clavier/ souris car c'était pour le 12 pouces et ajouter a tout ça un graveur DVD externe.


----------



## McFlan (11 Mars 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir mon "the bag" 12". Superbe . Je le conseille à tous surtout que son aspect sac de classe en fait un sac banal et pas un sac "j'ai un portable volez le moi"



Ah !
Tu vas peut être pouvoir me fournir un petit renseignement.
Je fais quelques comparaisons et le bag 15" est l'un des deux que j'ai retenu.
Y a-t-il la place de mettre un bloc note, un (ou plusieurs) livre(s) et une trousse en plus du PB, de ses accessoires et de l'ipod. Je sais que la taille est pas la même entre le 12 et le 15, mais proportionnellement, ça te semble jouable ?
Parce que je suis étudiant et je vois pas de sac qui me plaise et qui puisse contenir le minimum de la trousse de survie de l'étudiant.

Merci.


----------



## Pyranhaben (11 Mars 2005)

Oui t'as tout plein de poches notamment deux à l'arrière spécialement conçus pour ça. Je viens de tester à l'instant et il y a la place pour 2-3 cahiers grands formats mais bon, comptes pas mettre tout tes cours   . Deux livres me semble jouable aussi quand au bloc note c'est quoi que t'appelles bloc notes?? Parce que si c'est le petit truc que je pense ya largement la place


----------



## McFlan (13 Mars 2005)

Pyranhaben a dit:
			
		

> Oui t'as tout plein de poches notamment deux à l'arrière spécialement conçus pour ça. Je viens de tester à l'instant et il y a la place pour 2-3 cahiers grands formats mais bon, comptes pas mettre tout tes cours   . Deux livres me semble jouable aussi quand au bloc note c'est quoi que t'appelles bloc notes?? Parce que si c'est le petit truc que je pense ya largement la place



Merci de m'avoir répondu si rapidement.
Je pensais à un bloc note A4 de la taille d'un cahier grand format 90 pages.
Donc je peux mettre un bloc-note + quelques cours (on va dire une épaisseur de 2 cahiers) + un ou deux bouquin + une trousse ?
Le bouquin, c'est quoi l'épaisseur maxi ? Je peux mettre un Da Vinci Code par exemple ?

Merci.


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2005)

Voila g retrouve mon Alu apres un passage au SAV ... et g rajouté un clavier Apple Bluetooth qui me permet de bosser sans soucis sur ecran 17" avec PB ferme ou sans son écran ... ca ameliore le condort de travail sur un bureau   

Voili voilou


----------



## corloane (18 Mars 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Voila g retrouve mon Alu apres un passage au SAV ... et g rajouté un clavier Apple Bluetooth qui me permet de bosser sans soucis sur ecran 17" avec PB ferme ou sans son écran ... ca ameliore le condort de travail sur un bureau
> 
> Voili voilou


 
content pour toi, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il y avait des risques de chauffe de laisser le PB fermé...


----------



## PommeQ (18 Mars 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> content pour toi, j'avais cru comprendre qu'il y avait des risques de chauffe de laisser le PB fermé...



Effectivement faut faire attention mais en principe le clavier et les reposes mains ne te brule pas   

Souvent ce que je fais c que je ferme l'ecran du PB pour le mettre en veille, puis je le reveille avec la souris (PB toujours femre) ce qui allume l'ecran déporté ... et je ré ouvre mon alu pour pas qu'il attrape trop chaud ... et la l'ecran du PB est éteint (et pas avec luminosité mini, il est vraiment OFF)


----------



## romaing34 (23 Mars 2005)

Lors de mon dernier passage à la Fnac, j'ai craqué pour un sac Dicota BacPac Rain, que je trouve tout simplement génial : le compartiment pour le portable est pile poil adapté à mon iBook 14"+Tucano second skin (bah quoi j'y tiens au petit moi lol), me permet d'emmener pochette de TD, un bloc-notes format A4, un manuel et un code civil en plus du chargeur de l'ordinateur   ). Le plus est le K-Way intégré qui permet de garder le tout au sec en cas de pluie. En plus, une fois replié, il sert de rembourrage lorsque l'on pose le sac à la verticale (si vous voyez ce que je veux dire). C'est l'absence d'un tel rembourrage que je reproche à mon Crumpler Crippy duck justement. le tout pour 65 euros.

Ah et aussi j'ai récupéré une souris Microsoft Wireless notebook optical mouse d'un ami, celle avec le récepteur sans-fil qui vient se loger sous la souris quand on ne l'utilise pas. Je la trouve assez sympa, mais je ne peux pas encore juger de sa consommation de piles.


----------



## parigotte (10 Avril 2005)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ben je met mon iBook 12", sa sourie, mes deux iPod (un mini et un 4G), une clé USB dans le WeeBee de Crumpler. Et il reste évidement un peu de place.



Salut Chupastar, j'aurai une petite question concernant ta weebee, je sais que ce modèle est décerné au 12", mais voilà pourrais tu me dire si un 14" pourrait passer...j'espère ne pas me faire tirer dessus mais en faite je ne possede pas de mac, j'ai un HP dv1160 (rien à voir, je suis l'intrus je sais)...
Donc voilà le weebee fait en taille 27/10/34 cm et mon portable 23,5/3/33,4 cm (2,42kg)...le truc c'est ke j'ai peur k'au niveau de la longueur cela fasse chorte 34 cm pour la weebee contre 33,4 cm...k'en penses tu toi ki l'as entre les mains, pourrais tu mesurer juste pour voir si 33,4 cm au niveau de la longueur rentrerait à l'aise:rose:, en faite j'irai bien voir en magasin pour tester moi même mais j'habite marseille et on les trouve nul part...j'ai pu voir le modéle 14" LE CRUMPLER Crippy Duck, c'est exactement le même ke la weebee mais plus grand (une amie l'a commandé) mais je la trouve un peu grande et d'ailleur elle peut contenir un 15" facilement...
En faite la weebee peut contenir un ibook G4 14" dont les dimensions sont 26/3,4/32 (2,7kg) ce ki ressemble au mesure de mon dv1160 à 1,4 cm de moin en longueur pour le ibook...
Voilà j'ai besoin d'aide et de conseils....merci d'avance :rose:


----------



## Kr!st0f (10 Avril 2005)

Il existe le même pour iBook 14" et PowerBook 15", le nom de cet article est: Crippy Duck, tu peux le voir sur le site d' Apple.


----------



## corloane (10 Avril 2005)

Moi je préfère ça (look plus discret et élégant que Crumpler) qu'on trouve sur le store mais nulle part ailleurs, pour un 12' uniquement:


----------



## will be (10 Avril 2005)

Accessoires de mon PB 15'' :

mini souris  
photo kodak cx 6130
scanner canon lide 30 alimenté pas l'usb, ça tire sur la batterie mais on reste autonome...


----------



## parigotte (10 Avril 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Il existe le même pour iBook 14" et PowerBook 15", le nom de cet article est: Crippy Duck, tu peux le voir sur le site d' Apple.



oui je sais j'ai une amie qui la posséde mais je la trouve un peu grande, c'est pour cela que je souhaite savoir si la weebee pourrait contenir un 14"  (etant donné que le crippy duck est normalement decerné au 14" mais un 15" rentre j'ai pensé que peut-être la weebee pouvait inclure un 14") je m'en remet à* chupastar*  :rose:  ....


----------



## Ed_the_Head (8 Juin 2005)

Un processeur Intel???


----------



## Balooners (8 Juin 2005)

Voilà ce que je pense me prendre pour cet été

:love:


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juin 2005)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce que je pense me prendre pour cet été
> 
> :love:


Et pour l'hiver ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2005)

voilou... on est dimanche... il faudrait que je recupere une housse (style tucano) avant vendredi, because ca me saoule de trimballer ,dans l'aeroport, mon ibook dans une grosse sacoche pc, alors que je pourrais le mettre dans mon eastpack... 
vous savez pas sur quel site, je peux commander lundi,avec la garantie, que ca arrive vendredi dernier delais ?!?
merci

he wai, y a aps de fnac dans ma ville


----------



## nounours78 (21 Juin 2005)

pas on dirai que pour la seconde skin je ne sors pas de l'ordinaire.
Par contre en souri j'utilise celle du pc donc une MX 1000 laser de logtech, utilisation uniquement a la maison. 

Après y a plein d'accesoire qui peuvent me faire envi mais faut les finances et pour le moment pas possible


----------



## Balooners (22 Juin 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour l'hiver ?



Ah non, ça pour l'hiver...


----------



## Balooners (22 Juin 2005)

Une brosse à dents USB


----------



## Caddie Rider (23 Juin 2005)

Eh chtite question est-ce que qqn à un sac d'une marque suisse (FREITAG pour ne pas la nommer) et qui l'utilise pour transporter son iBook/Powerbook ?! Car j'ai trop envie de ma payer ca pour transporter mon furtur Powerbool 12"

VOILA LE LIEN .... F81,82,83,84

http://www.freitag.ch/products/hauptframe_bag.htm

Ils sont vachement beau !!!


----------



## Caddie Rider (17 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> Eh chtite question est-ce que qqn à un sac d'une marque suisse (FREITAG pour ne pas la nommer) et qui l'utilise pour transporter son iBook/Powerbook ?! Car j'ai trop envie de ma payer ca pour transporter mon furtur Powerbool 12"
> 
> VOILA LE LIEN .... F81,82,83,84
> 
> ...




Powerbook et sac freitag achete !!!!! le premier est deja la le deuxième devrait arriver d'ici la fin du mois d'aout etant donne que je l'ai personnalise


----------



## PommeQ (17 Juillet 2005)

Ca fait bien lontemps que je ne suis pas venu sur ce fil ... he bien que d'accessoires ...

Je vous salue tous !


----------



## etudiant69 (17 Juillet 2005)

Benito41 a dit:
			
		

> Ca fait bien lontemps que je ne suis pas venu sur ce fil ... he bien que d'accessoires ...
> 
> Je vous salue tous !


:modo: ce n'est pas le bar ici


----------



## PommeQ (17 Juillet 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> :modo: ce n'est pas le bar ici



C vrai mais etant à l'origine du fil, je m'octroie quelques libertés


----------



## XNihili (18 Juillet 2005)

Je profite de ce thread pour poser une petite question :

un clavier pc est-il utilisable sur Mac ? Quid de la correspondance des touches (touches option et pomme surtout) ?
au niveau du cas inverse, comment se comporte un clavier Mac sur un PC ?

(J'envisage de m'acheter un clavier pour mon ibook 12" mais j'aimerais également l'utiliser sur mes PC, voire utiliser avec un switch KVM.)


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

certains clavier sont compatibles mac et pc (logitech par exemple... ) il faut juste que tu t'assures que le model que tu choisis soit pour mac ET Pc...


Voilaaaa


----------



## DrFatalis (18 Juillet 2005)

Accessoire indispensable pour mon ibook de prof de SVT: le proscope (à ne pas confondre avec un célèbre cafè qui...):
http://www.theproscope.com/


----------



## XNihili (18 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> certains clavier sont compatibles mac et pc (logitech par exemple... ) il faut juste que tu t'assures que le model que tu choisis soit pour mac ET Pc...
> 
> 
> Voilaaaa


Merci  
Bon, faut que je trouve un combo clavier/souris Logitech avec adaptateur Bluetooth compatible PC/Mac pas trop gros (et pas trop cher  ).


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juillet 2005)

Un accessoire géniaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal pour tous ceux qui comme moi aiment travailler assis confortablement avec le bobook sur les genoux, sans pour autant avoir les désagréments de la température de la coque après 20 minutes d'utilisation !!!!! : Peut s'utiliser aussi sur plan de travail ! 

http://www.raindesigninc.com/ilap.html

dispo chez macway

à +


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

XNihili a dit:
			
		

> Merci
> Bon, faut que je trouve un combo clavier/souris Logitech avec adaptateur Bluetooth compatible PC/Mac pas trop gros (et pas trop cher  ).


 
euh pour l'adaptateur je suis pas sur a 100% mais a partir du moment que tu as le bluetooth sur ton iBook c'est bon na ?


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euh pour l'adaptateur je suis pas sur a 100% mais a partir du moment que tu as le bluetooth sur ton iBook c'est bon na ?


Si tu as déjà le BT sur ton iBook, pas besoin d'un adaptateur


----------



## Caddie Rider (18 Juillet 2005)

voilou... meric etudiant69


----------



## XNihili (18 Juillet 2005)

Je n'ai pas Bluetooth sur mon ibook  
De toute façon, il en faudrait un pour mon PC


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juillet 2005)

yeap mais alors ca va te pomper un port USB...


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> yeap mais alors ca va te pomper un port USB...


Et s'il doit brancher son clavier et sa souris sur des ports USB, il se passe quoi??


----------



## Caddie Rider (19 Juillet 2005)

euh tu te foutterais pas de ma gueule par hasard ?  

Je m'ennuie... y a personne au boulot ! alors je lache des pots foireux...


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Juillet 2005)

Caddie Rider a dit:
			
		

> euh tu te foutterais pas de ma gueule par hasard ?
> 
> Je m'ennuie... y a personne au boulot ! alors je lache des pots foireux...


Idem :sleep:


----------



## iSwitcher (26 Juillet 2005)

Si vous vous ennuyez j'ai besoin de conseils pour de futurs accessoires pour mon futur iBook.
J'ai déjà prévu la commande d'une Tucano second skin; maintenant je cherche une souris (bluetooth de préférence, si bien sûr c'est fiable car j'ai jamais testé et je sais pas si c'est assez réactif comparé à l'USB... et pas trop encombrante si possible)
Jusque là je pensais à la Macally Bluetooth Micro, mais elle me semble un peu petite donc pas trop confortable non?

Sinon quelqu'un a testé la housse Crumpler School Hymn? 20¤ de plus qu'une Tucano, mais elle existe en blanche, ce qui irait formidablement bien avec l'iBook... Je serais prêt à faire des folies pour lui, même avant de l'avoir


----------



## Avril-VII (27 Juillet 2005)

iSwitcher a dit:
			
		

> Sinon quelqu'un a testé la housse Crumpler School Hymn? 20¤ de plus qu'une Tucano, mais elle existe en blanche, ce qui irait formidablement bien avec l'iBook... Je serais prêt à faire des folies pour lui, même avant de l'avoir



Salut !

J'ai acheté à la fnac une crumpler school hym 12" en rouge.
Tu peux foncer, c'est une house rigide, pratique, jolie et de qualité 
Je transporte mon powerbook 12" (ou ton ibook, c'est pareil  ) dans un sack eastpack de base, au milieu de nimportequoi, je fais du vélo avec...
Je te dis : Sac eastpack ou du même genre + school Hymn = Powwwaaa :love::love::love:
Fonce !

A+

Avril.


----------



## ninou (27 Juillet 2005)

kikoo kikoo tout le monde

désolé je dois pas trop être dans le contexte mais vous ne savez pas où je pourrais trouver les points de ventes (pas de calais) pour un sac à dos eastpack couleur coal contenance 24 litres je pense enfin c'est pour usage écolier!!


merci de vos réponses

bizzz

ninou!


----------



## Jc Milhet (27 Juillet 2005)

ninou a dit:
			
		

> kikoo kikoo tout le monde
> 
> désolé je dois pas trop être dans le contexte mais vous ne savez pas où je pourrais trouver les points de ventes (pas de calais) pour un sac à dos eastpack couleur coal contenance 24 litres je pense enfin c'est pour usage écolier!!
> 
> ...



Calais...?
mais je croyais qu'il n'y avait *Pas de Calais*......



ok,


----------



## iSwitcher (27 Juillet 2005)

Bon pour ma souris j'ai trouvé le bon compromis:
Logitech MX1000 midnight

Trop belle :love: Précise, rapide, ... C'est pas du bluetooth mais c'est pas grave, je m'en passerais.
Ca va faire un beau contraste avec l'iBook; bon elle est un peu grosse mais après tout ça sera pour utiliser tranquille chez moi, à l'exterieur je me servirais du trackpad.


----------



## Gregg (29 Juillet 2005)

Je sais pas si vous connaissez ce site sympathique comme tout 

http://gotobag.com/GYMSPacific.htm


----------



## Converge (30 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais adjoindre a mon powerbook un Hub Firewire, et j'en ai trouvé un sympa qui s'appelle  Hubzilla 
Quelqu'un a t'il deja tester ce matériel et fonctionnerais t'il bien avec mon powerbook ?
merci d'avance


----------



## hugoboss24 (31 Juillet 2005)

Pour ma part, mes accesoires : Housse Be.Ez Noir/Orange, Souris Macally BTMICRO


----------



## hugoboss24 (31 Juillet 2005)

Converge a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaiterais adjoindre a mon powerbook un Hub Firewire, et j'en ai trouvé un sympa qui s'appelle  Hubzilla
> Quelqu'un a t'il deja tester ce matériel et fonctionnerais t'il bien avec mon powerbook ?
> merci d'avance



Oui ca marche avec tous les ordinateurs disposant d'un port FireWire ... et comme le ridicule ne tue pas : tu peux l'acheter


----------



## Xman (31 Juillet 2005)

Salut, première visite sur ce sujet

Je recherche sac pour iBook 14'' avec des couleurs sympas... type "iPod" Bleu,vert jaune, violet...en semi-rigide. J'avais vu une pub je ne sais où et n'arrive plus à la retrouver?. Si qq à une idée.

big merci d'avance


----------



## Converge (31 Juillet 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ca marche avec tous les ordinateurs disposant d'un port FireWire ... et comme le ridicule ne tue pas : tu peux l'acheter



héhé, moi ça me ferais marrer d'avoir ça sur mon bureau, ça change des boiboites grises et carrées


----------



## Lamar (31 Juillet 2005)

Converge a dit:
			
		

> héhé, moi ça me ferais marrer d'avoir ça sur mon bureau, ça change des boiboites grises et carrées



ça, pour changer, ça change.
Si tu pouvais poster des photos de ton bureau, ce serait sympa.    (re combo)


Nicolas


----------



## Converge (1 Août 2005)

ok je pense commander la bestiole demain


----------



## Lamar (1 Août 2005)

J'ai hâte de voir ça !

Nicolas


----------



## Larswool (1 Août 2005)

@Xman

Pour les couleurs , va voir sur http://www.be-ez.com/ les sacs sont fun mais pas semi rigides. Lesseuls semi que je connaisse de couleur sont les crumpler school hymn   . Un peu plus chers mais résistants.

Ah j'en profite , si quelqu'un a une sacoche be.ez, pourrait-il me confirmer si le néoprène est de bonne qualité et si elle est bien reversible ? Merci bien

Lars


----------



## r0rk4l (1 Août 2005)

Un ibook, ca s'adapte bien à une school hymn, vu qu'apparement c'est prévu pour un pb à la base...?


----------



## jo_6466 (1 Août 2005)

Avril-VII a dit:
			
		

> Salut !
> 
> J'ai acheté à la fnac une crumpler school hym 12" en rouge.
> Tu peux foncer, c'est une house rigide, pratique, jolie et de qualité
> ...


J'ai une Tucano mais je regrette déjà mon achat car ne s'ouvrant pas complètement elle m'oblige à chaque fois de retirer complètement mon PB
Ce qui n'est pas le cas de la school qui permet par son ouverture complète de laisser son PB bien à l'abri de sa housse pendant qu'on s'en sert .... je sais ce que certains vont me dire "c'est pas conseillé" mais mon expérience me permet d'affirmer qu'il n'y a pas de problème en réalité

Tucano à vendre!!!    :love:


----------



## iPower (1 Août 2005)

Converge a dit:
			
		

> héhé, moi ça me ferais marrer d'avoir ça sur mon bureau, ça change des boiboites grises et carrées




"Il est certes menaçant, mais si vous vous occupez bien de lui, pourquoi voudriez-vous qu&#8217;il vous morde * !!

*MacWay se décharge de toute responsabilité en cas de dégâts occasionnés par FireDino, Comme toujours, un FireDino bien nourri entraîne forcément un FireDino heureux"

*

Caractéristiques techniques :*

- 4 ports FireWire
- impressionant taux de transfert de 400 Mbps
- aucun drivers requis
- 1 protection contre le survoltage par port
*- ne mord pas*

Excellent :bebe:


----------



## saturnin (2 Août 2005)

hugoboss24 a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part, mes accesoires : Housse Be.Ez Noir/Orange, Souris Macally BTMICRO



Les housses Be.ez ça se trouve pour acheter sur le net?


----------



## r0rk4l (2 Août 2005)

Elles sont sur l'apple store je crois


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2005)

r0rk4l a dit:
			
		

> Elles sont sur l'apple store je crois



ou sur be.ez.com
...


----------



## HugoBoss249 (2 Août 2005)

Larswool a dit:
			
		

> @Xman
> 
> 
> Ah j'en profite , si quelqu'un a une sacoche be.ez, pourrait-il me confirmer si le néoprène est de bonne qualité et si elle est bien reversible ? Merci bien
> ...



J'ai une housse Be.Ez (je ne sais pas si on parle de la meme chose), elle n'est pas reversible, le neoprene est epais est fait dans une matiere special qui reste enfoncé quand on appui dessus ca doit bien amortir les chocs ...
Je l'ai achete sur amazon.fr a 35¤ car il n'y avait pas la couleur que je voulais sur l'apple store


----------



## laurentmaruani (8 Août 2005)

Caza a dit:
			
		

> En effet
> 
> Envoie leur un mail.


 Bonjour, 
Je vois que tu as  acheté une BT 500 moi aussi j'ai acheté la même. Mais il m'arrive parfois que quand je click sur un bouton d'une fenêtre, elle ne réagit pas et dès que je déplace la fenêtre  légèrement et que je recommence ça marche. As-tu ce genre de problème et si oui comment la tu résolue
Merci


----------



## Caza (8 Août 2005)

Non je n'ai pas rencontré ce type de pb. 
J'en suis globalement satisfait même si elle gagnerait à une plus grande réactivité, mais j'en ai un usage basique ...


----------



## saturnin (9 Août 2005)

A ceux ayant acheté l'iskin le trouvez vous pratique d'utilisation??


----------



## dvd (13 Octobre 2005)

quelqu'un peut il me dire ou l'on peut se procurer ce protege main pour powerbook?merci


----------



## Caddie Rider (14 Octobre 2005)

Moi j'ai achet&#233; &#231;a... http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2679/dsc042702oa.jpg


----------



## cinemane (14 Octobre 2005)

bonjour, je viens de commander un powerbook et j'ai pris la robe color pour le protéger, est-ce une bonne protection? merci


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Octobre 2005)

cinemane a dit:
			
		

> bonjour, je viens de commander un powerbook et j'ai pris la robe color pour le prot&#233;ger, est-ce une bonne protection? merci


Perso je l'avais prise et je l'ai abandonn&#233;e car elle ne permettait pas de se servir du PB sans le retirer &#224; chaque fois de sa trousse
avec le risque que cela comporte
Voici la solution que j'ai retenue
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=111261&highlight=solution


----------



## Lamar (22 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous,

j'ai trouvé l'accessoire ultime pour portable :
c'est une sorte de plateau "monté" sur un coussin, cela sert pour prendre le petit déjeuner au lit. Le coussin est rempli de petites billes, ce qui permet une grande souplesse au niveau de l'orientation du plateau. De plus cela isole parfaitement de la chaleur (ceux qui ont déjà travaillé avec leur iBook sur les genoux me comprennent). J'essaye de prendre des photos dès demain pour que vous voyiez un peu mieux de quoi je parle.

Nicolas


----------



## rdemonie (23 Octobre 2005)

tu parlerais pas de ca par hasard??????
http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?cPath=14_189_518&products_id=3548


----------



## Karl Manatane (24 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une Tucano mais je regrette déjà mon achat car ne s'ouvrant pas complètement elle m'oblige à chaque fois de retirer complètement mon PB


 
Je crois que ca ne favorise pas la circulation de l'air, tout ca... 
C'est pas prévu pour.
Vaut mieux déhousser complètement, sinon le refroidissement se fait mal.
Non ?


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Octobre 2005)

Karl Manatane a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que ca ne favorise pas la circulation de l'air, tout ca...
> C'est pas prévu pour.
> Vaut mieux déhousser complètement, sinon le refroidissement se fait mal.
> Non ?


Près de 6 mois avec un fonctionnement journalier de quelques heures ... jamais sorti de l'étui ... comportement des ventilos à l'identique de quand il est hors housse

Pas de problème!!! .... on s'en fait un monde et puis en pratique tout va bien


----------



## Aerochris (25 Octobre 2005)

Salut a tous, un conseil, n'achetés jamais mais alors jamais la housse Keyspan 12", tout simplement parceque mon ibook n'y rentre pas :mouais::mouais: on a réussi a le faire rentré une fois et on a mis plus de 5min donc bon pas très pratique...:hein:

Christopher


----------



## MacFly3 (26 Octobre 2005)

j'ai la même housse que toi et je n'ai jamais eu de problème! t'es sur que ton ordi n'est pas un 17"? dans ce cas c'est normal qu'il ne rentre pas ds la housse 12"! ahahahahah! je sors


----------



## Aerochris (26 Octobre 2005)

lol non non je t'assure c'est bien un 12", mais la ca s'arrange petit a petit, il me reste plus qu' un angle a mettre mais il y a un bourlé de neoprene qui m'empeche de la fermer 

Christopher


----------



## MacFly3 (1 Novembre 2005)

force!


----------



## mattthieu (1 Novembre 2005)

vous avez vu les nouveaux sacs en vente sur l'apple store, les knomo bungo ? ils sont touts simplement MAGNIFIQUES !
le site knomo ici : http://www.knomobags.com/eshop/product_detail_bungo.asp

quelqu'un l'a déjà commandé?


----------



## Zyrol (1 Novembre 2005)

Vraiment beau ce sac... il me tente vraiment....


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Novembre 2005)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> lol non non je t'assure c'est bien un 12", mais la ca s'arrange petit a petit, il me reste plus qu' un angle a mettre mais il y a un bourl&#233; de neoprene qui m'empeche de la fermer
> 
> Christopher


Coupe un cot&#233; .. tu n'auras plus besoin de l'ouvrir pour retirer ton Ibook


----------



## supatofa (4 Novembre 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> vous avez vu les nouveaux sacs en vente sur l'apple store, les knomo bungo ? ils sont touts simplement MAGNIFIQUES !
> le site knomo ici : http://www.knomobags.com/eshop/product_detail_bungo.asp
> 
> quelqu'un l'a déjà commandé?




150 euros quand méme...mais il vraiment beau dans ce coloris


----------



## mattthieu (5 Novembre 2005)

non non, pas 150, mais 199  
mais qu'est-ce qu'il est beau...


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous ... un petit retour sur ce fil ... j'ai acheté les enceintes ALTEC LANSING XT1 pour portable ... elles sont parfaites pour leur taille. Elles se marient parfaitement avec mon alu   

Je vous les conseille si vous cherchez des enceintes à faible encombrement alimentés par USB ... et transportables dans leur housse  si si c vrai  

Bon Dimanche à tous


----------



## PommeQ (13 Novembre 2005)

Le lien --> http://www.alteclansing.com/product_details_intl.asp?pID=XT1&region=europe&country_code=fr


----------



## vincmyl (13 Novembre 2005)

199 ca fait quand meme un peu cher mais bon c'est vrai que ce bleu gris avec le noir ca fait classe


----------



## rdemonie (14 Novembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> 199 ca fait quand meme un peu cher mais bon c'est vrai que ce bleu gris avec le noir ca fait classe



c'est pas 199 mais 99, mais c'est toujoiurs cher en effet.

Mais mon frere les a, et sur mon pb le son était vraiment superbe.
seul bemol c que il y a pas de prise secteur, juste avec l'usb


----------



## Freelancer (14 Novembre 2005)

rdemonie a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas 199 mais 99, mais c'est toujoiurs cher en effet.
> 
> Mais mon frere les a, et sur mon pb le son était vraiment superbe.
> seul bemol c que il y a pas de prise secteur, juste avec l'usb



je crois que vincmyl parlait du sac, pas des enceintes


----------



## vincmyl (15 Novembre 2005)

Je confirme c'était le sac


----------



## Deckard (17 Novembre 2005)

Je me tate pour m'offrir le Knomo Bungo "Oil Tan" 
Très beau, seul son prix me rebute un peu. 
Sur le francestore je vois que les versions cuir sont à 199 euros, et en daim à 249 !

Or sur le site Knomo, tout est vendu à 150£. Du coup vous pensez qu'un coup de fil au Francestore peut faire baisser le prix ?


----------



## chroukin (21 Novembre 2005)

Hé ben super cher pour un sac :hein:

Franchement si ça c'est pas pour se la péter... 

En plus je le trouve moche à souhait 

Mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs ça ne se discute pas. J'espère qu'il est de très très bonne qualité à ce prix là


----------



## petou (21 Novembre 2005)

Deckard a dit:
			
		

> Je me tate pour m'offrir le Knomo Bungo "Oil Tan"
> Très beau, seul son prix me rebute un peu.
> Sur le francestore je vois que les versions cuir sont à 199 euros, et en daim à 249 !
> 
> Or sur le site Knomo, tout est vendu à 150£. Du coup vous pensez qu'un coup de fil au Francestore peut faire baisser le prix ?



Bonsoir à vous,
Les gouts & les couleurs...
Perso j'ai pris un sac Knomo Oil à l'Apple Expo (et oui, ils avaient un stand, bien caché certe...)il faisaient -20 %, et ce n'est pas pour la frime, mais uniquement pour mon plaisir perso à moi.
IL EST MAGNIFIQUE, il ne rentre que l'essentiel, Bref le meilleur sac que j'ai eu, et croyait moi, j'en ai eu ( Tucano, Crumpler, toutes les marques de supermarché Targus & Cie ...) Celui est fabuleux, Trousse pour le chargeur, numero de série à coller aussi sur l'ordi, en cas de vol.
Bref que du bonheur.
Malgré qu'il m'ait mis à "Paillole".


----------



## kanako (22 Novembre 2005)

alors, moi avec mon boobook 12" tout récent je me suis aussi acheté :
&#8226; une souris Mighty Mouse (pourquoi en prendre une autre celle-ci est géniale !)
&#8226; Une house The gimpe crumpler, celle en rouge et bleu qu'on trouve sur le site apple, pas très original ok, mais j'aime beaucoup Crumpler et comme je savais pas quelle house choisir (entre la tucano, la robe et la crumpler...)
et voilà, c'est tou pour le moment...
aimerais bien une petite lampe en usb, si j'en trouve une pas chère...
sinon aussi un beau sac, genre crumpler ou freitag... 
ah oui et aussi une borne airport express pour aller avce la live box (vous croyez que ça marche ?) mais tout ça coute cherrrrrr.....
bref...
je traine et bave devant plein d'accesoires sur le net... snif.. ^^
ciao


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Novembre 2005)

Mouais disons que je trouve ce sac pas terrible.. disons que pour un prix a peu pres semblable on a des sacs persos et vraiment super pratique... http://www.freitag.ch

http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/2679/dsc042702oa.jpg voila mon mien... et il est super pratique


----------



## cinemane (28 Novembre 2005)

bonjour!
pour les sacs crumpler wack o phone, en plus d'un powerbook 15'', peut on loger une pochette de cour bien épaisse avec deux vhs par exemple? car j'avoue que j'ai du mal à me rendre compte de la place qu'il offre tant il a l'air rembourré!  
cmme je sais qu'il y a des inconditionnels de crumpler, je m'en remets à vos conseils.


----------



## SadChief (3 Décembre 2005)

Pour une quarantaine d'heures à partir de maintenant:

http://www.cdiscount.com/mag/list_prod.asp?prix=discount&navid=107090313

...la housse larobe à 14,34 euros!!

Seul problème, c'est que c'est mentionné pour 'pc 15"' et pour 'pc 15,4"'.

Ca peut aller pour le Powerbook 15?? Car ils sont fermés en ce moment...


----------



## jo_6466 (3 Décembre 2005)

SadChief a dit:
			
		

> Pour une quarantaine d'heures à partir de maintenant:
> 
> http://www.cdiscount.com/mag/list_prod.asp?prix=discount&navid=107090313
> 
> ...


Ce sont des houses semi-ouvertes ... il faut retirer le PB a chaque fois que l'on s'en sert .... je l'ai vite remplacée par une Crumpler dont le couvercle s'ouvre complètement ... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3443166#post3443166


----------



## SadChief (3 Décembre 2005)

> Ce sont des houses semi-ouvertes ... il faut retirer le PB a chaque fois que l'on s'en sert .... je l'ai vite remplacée par une Crumpler dont le couvercle s'ouvre complètement ... http://forums.macg.co/vbul...66#post3443166



Merci


----------



## vincmyl (4 Décembre 2005)

Ce n'est pas le meme prix mais c'est vrai que les Crumpler sont adaptées aux PWB et Ibook


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Décembre 2005)

Chtite question: personne n'aurait trouvé un magasin (si possible à Paris) qui vende les pochettes Tucano pour le chargeur?

Merci,

A.


----------



## cameleone (5 Décembre 2005)

Quand j'ai acheté mon Tucano pour iBook 12 pouces, la pochette pour le chargeur était fournie avec... Je ne sais pas si elle est en vente séparément...


----------



## vincmyl (5 Décembre 2005)

A ce moment la faut aller sur le site d'Apple


----------



## Le Visiteur (5 Décembre 2005)

Pour ma part, avec mon iBook G4, une souris APPLE WIRELESS et un casque ASUS i-phono (bluetooth stéréo headphone), font mon bonheur. Plus de problème de nuissance pour l'entourage, lorsque que je "SKYPE", ou lors de la visualisation d'un film.

Le seul petit frein est peut être le prix : 144,05 ¤ à la FNAC. A voir.


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

bonjour,je suis nouvelle sur le forum  et j'ai lu tout le post...de a à z...(motivée...)a noel je vais m'offrire un ibook 14" et j'ai fait mon choix pour les house:

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00019001.html   je trouve se sac a dos pas mal....pour ceux qu'ils l'ont deja,peut on metre dedans:
un dd externe 200go(lacie) 
un petite souris(type la derniere apple Souris Apple Wireless en parlant d'elle..elle est bien?et l'autonomie?)
et le chargeur de l'ibook?

en suite je voudrais un second skin type:

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=125D8E5A9-8879-3CE0-5C40-57A71382FEA7&Fr=4
Peut on se servir de l'ibook quant il est dans cette house?


----------



## romaing34 (5 Décembre 2005)

Slt

j'ai un sac Dicota Rain pack truc (enfin celui du lien LDLC)

Voilà ce que j'arrive à y caser :

Un ibook 14' dans sa housse Tucano second skin
Chargeur secteur
Palm T5 dans son étui
Une pochette A4 contenant +- 30 feuilles
Un bloc-notes A4 (on sait jamais le papier ça peut servir lol)
quelques bouquins de cours (peu épais) OU un code (civil ou pénal)

et la poche supérieure contient une espèce de trousse (vendue avec le sac) qui contient tous les cables (Ipod, Palm) dongle bluetooth, clé USB, lecteur de carte SD, souris sans-fil Microsoft Wireless notebook optical mouse)

Quand il pleut la sorte de K-way vient recouvrir l'ensemble, c'est très pratique et en plus quand il ne pleut pas, une fois plié il sert de rembourrage sur le cul du sac.

Sinon lorsque j'ai pas besoin de sortir tout l'attirail, j'ai un Crippy duck Crumpler. J'y case l'ibook et sa housse, ma pochette A4, mon bloc-notes et 1 ou 2 bouquins.

Voilou.


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

c'est nikel ! exactement ce que je veux merci !


----------



## romaing34 (5 Décembre 2005)

Franchement c'est un achat que je ne regrette pas. Si tu veux plus d'infos je peux faire des photos du Dicota et te les envoyer (mais pas avant demain soir malheureusement, partiels à la fac obligent)


----------



## alexiad (5 Décembre 2005)

oui pas de probleme merci et prend ton temps!
les etudes c'est important! lol


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Décembre 2005)

cameleone a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'ai acheté mon Tucano pour iBook 12 pouces, la pochette pour le chargeur était fournie avec... Je ne sais pas si elle est en vente séparément...



Merci. Mais bizarrement sur l'AppleStore (c'est bien là que tu voulais que j'aille Vincmyl?) il n'est pas mentionné que la housse est vendue avec une housse pour la prise.  

A.


----------



## cameleone (6 Décembre 2005)

J'ignore ce qu'il en est sur l'Apple Store, j'avais acheté la mienne (mais ça fait presque un an maintenant) chez PC City...


----------



## vincmyl (6 Décembre 2005)

Oui c'était sur l'Apple Store car il est difficile de les trouver ailleurs


----------



## chokobelle (6 Décembre 2005)

Ma solution pratique, discrète, et fiiiiiiiille   

Crumpler school hymn (argentée, pour la fachieune attitude). Parce que c'est pas encombrant MAIS très protecteur, même contre les chocs








Dans mon graaaand sac de fille (beau, pas comme les sac informatiques que je trouve immondes surtout pour les filles :casse:







Ni vu ni connu


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Décembre 2005)

chokobelle a dit:
			
		

> Ma solution pratique, discrète, et fiiiiiiiille
> 
> Crumpler school hymn (argentée, pour la fachieune attitude). Parce que c'est pas encombrant MAIS très protecteur, même contre les chocs


Excellent choix .... !


----------



## vincmyl (7 Décembre 2005)

Combien coute t elle?


----------



## chokobelle (7 Décembre 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Combien coute t elle?



Je l'ai payée 50 euros  

C'est plus cher que les autres housses type "second skin", mais vraiment beaucoup plus protecteur


----------



## flotifr (7 Décembre 2005)

En fait si je résume bien les 14 pages de ce topic, les accessoires pour les portables mac... ben y'en a pas beaucoup, à part les sacs, sacoches, cartables, sacs à dos, skins, valises, trousses, pochettes, boites... Ca m'déprime, j'aimais bien l'idée de ce sujet pourtant... 

Vous en avez pas marre ?


----------



## alexiad (7 Décembre 2005)

coucou tout le monde 
quelqu'un a deja eu ce sac? C'est un crumbler sheep scarer

Es qu'un Ibook g4 14" aissi que le chargeur,une souris, un dd externe 200go lacie(4x20x12cm environ) tienent dedans  ?
je le trouve vraiment magnifique!!!en plus cette marque a reputation d'etre solide,si vous en savez plus ,ca serait sympa


----------



## alexiad (11 Décembre 2005)

sniff  j'ai fais planter ce topik de 14pages....
oh   nooooooo il etait bien continuez:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## macarel (11 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> En fait si je résume bien les 14 pages de ce topic, les accessoires pour les portables mac... ben y'en a pas beaucoup, à part les sacs, sacoches, cartables, sacs à dos, skins, valises, trousses, pochettes, boites... Ca m'déprime, j'aimais bien l'idée de ce sujet pourtant...
> 
> Vous en avez pas marre ?


Ils sont tellement complèts qu'apart les ustensiles de transport, on a pas besoin de grand-chose


----------



## Deckard (11 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> En fait si je résume bien les 14 pages de ce topic, les accessoires pour les portables mac... ben y'en a pas beaucoup, à part les sacs, sacoches, cartables, sacs à dos, skins, valises, trousses, pochettes, boites... Ca m'déprime, j'aimais bien l'idée de ce sujet pourtant...
> 
> Vous en avez pas marre ?



C'est la part féminine des posteurs qui s'exprime


----------



## PommeQ (11 Décembre 2005)

flotifr a dit:
			
		

> En fait si je résume bien les 14 pages de ce topic, les accessoires pour les portables mac... ben y'en a pas beaucoup, à part les sacs, sacoches, cartables, sacs à dos, skins, valises, trousses, pochettes, boites... Ca m'déprime, j'aimais bien l'idée de ce sujet pourtant...
> 
> Vous en avez pas marre ?



Tu veux flinguer mon topic, toi :modo:


----------



## BigEdison (11 Décembre 2005)

Salut,
Alors comme accompagnement de mon PB, j'ai :
- 1 second skin tucano
- 1 sac crumpler (me souviens plus du nom)
- 1 Clavier Apple bluetooth
- 1 Souris bluetooth Mice Mouse grise
- 1 iSight
- 1 Airport express
- 1 DD LaCie BigDisk 500Go
- 1 DD FW 2,5" 60Go

Divers cables USB, pour brancher apn, GSM, PDA, etc ..


----------



## alexiad (12 Décembre 2005)

alors pour tout ceux comme moi qui veulent un ibook 14" et un sac crumpler,le sheep scarer est parfait....oufff apres des heures de luttes pour savoir si il allait rentrer j'ai enfin trouvé l'info ; )
ques que l'on ferait pas pour proteger nos portables!


----------



## vincmyl (12 Décembre 2005)

Eh ben dis donc, la liste est longue:love:


----------



## maxpower (14 Décembre 2005)

hello tout le monde

J'avais acheté une chtite housse keyspan, mais elle est pas terrible en fait, en ce qui concerne les crumpler, j'ai vu que la fnac en distribuait(toute les couleurs qui ne m'interessent pas lol), mais pour avoir la crumpler argenté, pour mon ibook 12, faut allez voir chez qui????

Et en mini souris il existe des apple???

Merci a vous


----------



## nobuane (14 Décembre 2005)

salut maxpower,

alors je crois que crumpler vend des sac en ligne sur leur site(je crois que quelqu'un du topic qui en a commendé un sur le site allemand),

sinon tiens regarde la pour le sheep scarer:
http://www.leguide.net/go/search/idx/2090000/mot/Sheep_scarer/t/1/go.htm

et la pour le base toucher:
http://www.leguide.net/go/search/idx/2090000/mot/Base_toucher/t/1/go.htm

sinon le site crumpler c'est ca:
http://www.crumpler.fr/2.0/site.html

Il reste aussi la boutique crumpler a paris

Crumpler France 
35 Rue de Richelieu 
75001 Paris 
Tel:  33 1 4020 1263
        01 40 20 12 63 

je crois qu'il peuvent les envoyer mais ca depend d'ou tu habites.

sinon je connais une personne qui vend un sheep scarer neuf,a 60euros(il est maron)

pour les mini souris,jamais vu de la marque apple!
(mais bon je suis pas une pro....alors je peux aussi me planter! lol !)

voila!


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

Allez un petit deterrage ...


----------



## PommeQ (24 Janvier 2006)

maxpower a dit:
			
		

> hello tout le monde
> 
> J'avais acheté une chtite housse keyspan, mais elle est pas terrible en fait, en ce qui concerne les crumpler, j'ai vu que la fnac en distribuait(toute les couleurs qui ne m'interessent pas lol), mais pour avoir la crumpler argenté, pour mon ibook 12, faut allez voir chez qui????
> 
> ...



Tiens un gas de Poitiers ... salutations


----------



## fentuz (25 Janvier 2006)

Moi, mon accessoire prefere,

Ben une tasse de cafe... car si J'amuse le ibook... Je vois plus le tps passer....


----------



## Galga (26 Janvier 2006)

Et que pensez -vous de La Robe de Be.ez ??? La ils en font une super critique ! www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/534/la_robe_de_be_ez

( Moi j'aime bien la rose mais ca doit pas plaire a tout le monde hihihi ):love::love::love:


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

Galga a dit:
			
		

> Et que pensez -vous de La Robe de Be.ez ??? La ils en font une super critique ! www.mac4ever.com/articles/hardware/534/la_robe_de_be_ez
> 
> ( Moi j'aime bien la rose mais ca doit pas plaire a tout le monde hihihi ):love::love::love:


n'oublies pas qu'elle t'oblige à retirer ton PB à chaque utilisation .... à toi de voir si c'est bien ce que tu souhaites!


----------



## nobuane (26 Janvier 2006)

Oui c'est vrai que c'est pas très pratique...moi j'ai une housse qui a le même principe (ou il faut retirer la housse en entier pour pouvoir utiliser l'ibook...)

c'est chiant et surtout, j'ai toujours peur qu'il me glisse des mains!!!

Sinon pour accompagner mon ibook g4 j'ai un sac crumpler (sheep scarer) et "the slip" de chez crumpler aussi pour proteger l'ecran du clavier quand l'ibook est fermé...tres pratique il fait tapis de souris aussi


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Janvier 2006)

nobuane a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est vrai que c'est pas très pratique...moi j'ai une housse qui a le même principe (ou il faut retirer la housse en entier pour pouvoir utiliser l'ibook...)
> 
> c'est chiant et surtout, j'ai toujours peur qu'il me glisse des mains!!!
> 
> Sinon pour accompagner mon ibook g4 j'ai un sac crumpler (sheep scarer) et "the slip" de chez crumpler aussi pour proteger l'ecran du clavier quand l'ibook est fermé...tres pratique il fait tapis de souris aussi


Je serrais toujours les fesses lorsque je retitais mon PB de sa housse .... je l'ai vite remplacée par un etui rigide Crumpler School qui s'ouvre complètement .... un très bon achat que je recommande

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3443166#post3443166


----------



## nosousyman (1 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> n'oublies pas qu'elle t'oblige à retirer ton PB à chaque utilisation .... à toi de voir si c'est bien ce que tu souhaites!




 disons qu' avec ça il te faudrait un sac que je trouve terrible (et que vait certainement commander) c'est Le bag du meme fabriquant, ok il est pas donné mais il vaut largement son prix (je l'ai vu en vrai)

en noir et orange il est teriible!!!

ps:il est testé dans macgé-4,5/5- (il ira trop bien avec le pb12 commandé hier soir!!!!!!!! j'en peut deja plus d'attendre:hein::hein::hein::hein::hein


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2006)

Je cherche une webcam performante et petite pour mon alu ... quelqu'un à une idée ?
J'ai vu une petite logitech mais je ne sais pas quelle compatibilité avec mac elle peut avoir ...

Merci d'avance à tous ... et hop en même temps je fais un petit UP à mon petit fil


----------



## PommeQ (13 Février 2006)

Je pensais à celle-ci --> oui ... --> là !!


----------



## vincmyl (13 Février 2006)

J'aime pas trop le design


----------



## jo_6466 (13 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche une webcam performante et petite pour mon alu ... quelqu'un à une idée ?
> J'ai vu une petite logitech mais je ne sais pas quelle compatibilité avec mac elle peut avoir ...
> 
> Merci d'avance à tous ... et hop en même temps je fais un petit UP à mon petit fil


Une très très bonne webcam .... la Toucam II pro USB de chez Philips

netteté au rendez-vous
très sensible en basse lumière
compatibilité avec ichat, Mercury via le driver Ioxpert ou macam


----------



## etudiant69 (13 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Je cherche une webcam performante et petite pour mon alu ... quelqu'un à une idée ?
> J'ai vu une petite logitech mais je ne sais pas quelle compatibilité avec mac elle peut avoir ...
> 
> Merci d'avance à tous ... et hop en même temps je fais un petit UP à mon petit fil


Et celle là ?


----------



## PommeQ (14 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une très très bonne webcam .... la Toucam II pro USB de chez Philips
> 
> netteté au rendez-vous
> très sensible en basse lumière
> compatibilité avec ichat, Mercury via le driver Ioxpert ou macam



Pour être honnete, j'ai cette derniere ... elle est trés bien sous PC ... mais je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner correctement sous mon alu ... les pilotes Ioxperts ne sont pas terribles à mon gout.

As tu une solution efficace ?

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Pour être honnete, j'ai cette derniere ... elle est trés bien sous PC ... mais je n'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner correctement sous mon alu ... les pilotes Ioxperts ne sont pas terribles à mon gout.
> As tu une solution efficace ?
> Merci d'avance et bonne soirée


Que veux-tu dire par les pilotes Ioxperts ne sont pas terribles?
Pour ma part je ne les vois pas ... je branche ma web et les logiciels que j'utilise (IstopMotion,Mercury,Ichat,IveZeen .. ) font le reste et le résultat à l'écran est top!

J'utilise Ioxperts 1.1


----------



## PommeQ (15 Février 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Que veux-tu dire par les pilotes Ioxperts ne sont pas terribles?
> Pour ma part je ne les vois pas ... je branche ma web et les logiciels que j'utilise (IstopMotion,Mercury,Ichat,IveZeen .. ) font le reste et le résultat à l'écran est top!
> 
> J'utilise Ioxperts 1.1



Disons qu'avec AMsn, je ne trouve pas cela convaincant ... cela viens peut etre du logiciel mais lorsque je lance Ioxperts ... l'image décroche de temps en temps donc je suis un peu dubitatif


----------



## jo_6466 (15 Février 2006)

PommeQ a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'avec AMsn, je ne trouve pas cela convaincant ... cela viens peut etre du logiciel mais lorsque je lance Ioxperts ... l'image décroche de temps en temps donc je suis un peu dubitatif


Je mettrai cela sur le cpmpte de Amsn car d'autres logiciels prouvent que le driver ioxperts est parfait


----------

